# Puppy shampoo



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

What's the best shampoo & brushes for poo puppies? 

Pip is only 9 weeks old & only been with us a week but i really want to start grooming her soon so she gets used to it. How often do they need a bath. She's only been playing in the garden so not really dirty but her bum & back legs are a bit messy (mainly cos she sits down when she has a wee) 

Her coat is not really curly at moment but it does seem to be getting thicker day by day.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When I first had Molly I had a soft small slicker brush and a small metal comb. I started off slowly and used treats etc...to make her like it. When they are babies they don't have any matts so they are pretty easy to care for. Molly only started getting them when she was 6 months. As for shampoo I use Tropiclean puppy shampoo. It's very gentle and doesn't have any chemicals in it.

For her ears I use earwipes for dogs and flush them as needed. For her eyes I use a wet facecloth daily to get the goop out as her eyes cry a lot. Touch her feet, ears and mouth, body etc...daily


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## jedonspring (Jul 5, 2013)

I love that name: Pip !!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I use Pet Head for my puppies and dogs  Every 4 weeks approximately is a guide to when to bath your puppy, although you may just prefer to bath when you feel necessary. Also a freshen up wash around the private area will be needed during the toilet training time  

The contact, bond and trust gained between owner and puppy is great when bathing, brushing and combing etc, also claws trimming is good too, if you wish to do this at home  

Here are some of my favourite and reviewed products which may help new owners:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/dog-products-supplies/dog-grooming/


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have used, Tropiclean, and Kong shampoo, as well as I now use Pet Head....Pet head works up a really great lather, and I LOVE THE SMELL...lol.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bathed my dogs today, it was full on but after last nights covering in grass seeds it seemed a good time for a bath and comb. All looking, feeling and smelling gorgeous  Furtastic Pet Head condition smells yummy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've used pet head and Tropiclens but I've just bought some from Facebook and they've never been softer.... No chemicals it's all herbal..... Massive choice of fragrances, you can get it in whiter than white and blacker than black . I got coconut and almond, but palmer violet and puppy dust sound popular also lemongrass acts as a flea and tick repellant, take a look x

http://www.facebook.com/groups/herbalpetsupplies


----------

